# Xorg 7.2 fglrx legacy

## koma

Ciao ragazzi!

esiste un modo per far funzionare i driver fglrx legacy proprietari ATI su Xorg 7.2 ?

=) 

Fatemi sapere

----------

## koma

UP

----------

## darkmanPPT

...arriva lo specialista dei driver ATI sotto Gentoo.....

vabbè... me la tiro di meno.. ma 3/4 dei miei post su questo forum parlano di Driver ATI sotto gentoo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

il perchè?? semplicemente hanno un comportamento irrazionale...

bene.. io sotto xorg 7.2 funziona tutto a meraviglia...

gurda  :Rolling Eyes:  ,.... devi vedere tu un po' che versione dei driver ti conviene, perchè non tutte vanno (cioè non tutte ti installano il modulo fglrx).

io uso gli 8.35-5, gli ultimi stabili (kernel 2.6.20-r8 su intel centrino mobile).. ma dipende da che pc/scheda video/kernel tu stai usando...

(tipo che a mio fratello, che ha una ATI X1100 questi non vanno)

devi provarti a unmaskare i vari driver con ~ e vedere quale funziona.

odio le ATI....  :Evil or Very Mad: 

non c'è altro modo.. provare, provare e provare.. uno lo trovi sempre

----------

## koma

Il problema è che io uso i driver legacy cioè quelli il cui sviluppo è stato troncato  :Smile: .

La mia scheda è una Radeon 9200 però è una 256 DDR mi spiacerebbe gettarla nel cesso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

 *koma wrote:*   

> La mia scheda è una Radeon 9200 però è una 256 DDR mi spiacerebbe gettarla nel cesso 

 

Se non sbaglio è supportata egregiamente dai driver Open, anche per la parte 3D. Ne ho una anch'io e te lo posso confermare al 100%. Se puoi vuoi per forza utilizzare i driver closed di ATI.... è un altro discorso  :Confused: 

----------

## CICaesar

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ...arriva lo specialista dei driver ATI sotto Gentoo.....

 

ooooooooh giusto te cercavo!   :Very Happy: 

sto diventando matto per aggiornare la mia gentoo, magari puoi (tu o altri) darmi 1 mano. 

Neanche a dirlo ho girato tt i forum gentoo e non...

x ora la mia situazione è:

ati-drivers-8.28.8-r1

xorg-server-1.1.1-r5

xorg-x11-7.1

gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6

è la configurazione più aggiornata che mi funzioni.

Ho provato anche, seguendo delle tabelle di compatibilità tra ati-driver/xorg/kernel:

ati-drivers-8.33.6-r1

xorg-server-1.2.0-r3

xorg-x11-7.2

gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5

e:

ati-drivers-8.35.5

xorg-server-1.2.0-r3

xorg-x11-7.2

gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8

Sotto queste configurazioni X non parte.

Non contento ho anche provato versioni instabili e diverse combinazioni, ad esempio i driver 8.37.6 e 8.32.5, xorg-server-1.3.0.0, ecc, ma niente di niente.

Quello che piacerebbe a me è mettere almeno i driver 8.35.5, xorg 7.2 e il kernel 2.6.20, il kernel in particolare mi preme... l'ideale sarebbe poi passare a xorg 7.3 e i driver 8.37...

Suggerimenti?

----------

## koma

Non riesco a usare beryl con i driver open  :Neutral: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Se non sbaglio è supportata egregiamente dai driver Open, anche per la parte 3D. Ne ho una anch'io e te lo posso confermare al 100%. Se puoi vuoi per forza utilizzare i driver closed di ATI.... è un altro discorso 

 

quasi completamente... manca il tvout

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *CICaesar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ati-drivers-8.28.8-r1
> 
> xorg-server-1.1.1-r5
> ...

 .... *CICaesar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che piacerebbe a me è mettere almeno i driver 8.35.5, xorg 7.2 e il kernel 2.6.20, il kernel in particolare mi preme... l'ideale sarebbe poi passare a xorg 7.3 e i driver 8.37...
> 
> Suggerimenti?

 

ti chiedo già: che scheda video hai dell'ati?

tu dici che hai già provato con il kernel 2.6.20.

hai provato ad installare i driver closed.. e non parte?

in che senso non parte X? che errori ti dà? cosa succede nello specifico?

inoltre con il kernel 2.6.20 cosa succede quando installi i driver? te lo crea il modulo fglrx?

----------

## CICaesar

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *CICaesar wrote:*   
> 
> ati-drivers-8.28.8-r1
> 
> xorg-server-1.1.1-r5
> ...

 

Allora, innanzitutto grazie x l'aiuto  :Wink:  mi scoccia 1 cifra stare su 1 sistema "vecchio", la gentoo è lì apposta x la bleeding edge tech!!!  :Very Happy: 

Inoltre, sono sicuro che sia un problema capitato a molte persone e nn solo a me purtroppo

Come scheda video ho una ATI 9500 Pro. Ho provato solo i driver closed e avrei intenzione di tenere quelli... insomma beryl va piano anke cn quelli, figuriamoci...  :Sad: 

il modulo fglrx viene compilato, ma X non parte. All'inizio prova a partire la gdm (uso gnome) ma non riesce, quindi esce 1 schermata blu con un errore in grigio, che dice semplicemente che X nn è partito, e se si vuole vedere il log. La cosa strana è che guardando il log non compaiono errori, ovvero non ci sono righe marcate EE. Alla fine esce fuori però uno "stack" di errore.

Il tutto ovviamente provandolo senza far partire xgl.

Ti posto anche il mio xorg.conf (strippato dei commenti inutili) se può servire:

```

Section "DRI"

    Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    ModelName   "F900P"

    HorizSync   30.0 - 111.0

    VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0

    Option "DPMS"

# 1280x960 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 101.70 kHz; pclk: 178.99 MHz

  Modeline "1280x960_100.00"  178.99  1280 1376 1520 1760  960 961 964 1017  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset     "generic"

    Driver      "vga"

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

#    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"   # pare essere inutile, controllare

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x06419064"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

#    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0" # AGP locked user pages: disabled

# === Opzioni per AIGLX - non sono sicuro se vanno qui o nella precedente sezione Device ===

#    Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"    "true"

#    Option "DRI"              "true"   # pare essere inutile

# === Fine opzioni AIGLX ===

# === Opzioni per XGL (non sono sicuro vadano messe)

#       Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

#   Option "RenderAccel" "True"

#   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

#   Option "backingstore" "True"

#   Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

# === Fine opzioni XGL ===

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#----------- Opzioni per AIGLX -------------#

# Questo è per usare AIGLX

#    Option "AIGLX"          "true"

#-------------------------------------------#

EndSection

#----------- Opzioni per AIGLX -------------#

#Section "Extensions"

#    Option "Composite"         "Enable" # provo a disabilitarla

#EndSection

#-------------------------------------------#

### EOF ###
```

Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!!

----------

## darkmanPPT

premetto che se X non parte non saprei cosa dirti se dici che non ci sono errori...

che io sappia però i driver CLOSED (quelli che stai usando tu) non supportano più le schede vecchie (tipo la tua).

conosco gente che ha la 9600 (quindi penso più recente della tua) e può usare solo i driver open...

detto tra noi.. i driver open sono migliori, perchè sono più veloci.

ma come è possibile che tu stia usando beryl??????

scusa qui c'è un problema... ti vorrei chiedere una cosa...

ma tu stai usando Xgl invece di Xorg? perchè con i driver closed, l'unico modo per far andare beryl è quello di usare Xgl (parecchio instabile, l'ho provato anche io). sei sicuro di usare X? i driver closed non hanno le estensioni necessarie per far andare il composite manager!!

cmq, io ti consiglio di passare ai driver open, funzionano e, soprattutto, hanno le estensioni composite che sui driver closed te le scordi. ti consiglio vivamente di passare. così puoi usare X e beryl e tutto quello che vuoi.

poi, ovviamente beryl è lento.. beh, senza offesa, non hai chissà che scheda video e beryl ciuccia un po'. però, per esempio, con le schede intel (chiamarle schede grafiche sarebbe troppo) beryl va bene.

Passerei anche io se non fosse che non ho ancora capito se la mia scheda video è supportata o meno (ci ho provato ma non va, ma sul sito dicono di si, mah)

fammi sapere se con i driver open si risolve tutto. ok?

perchè, pensavo.... se con i driver vecchi ti va e con quelli nuovi no, sto pensando che potrebbero non supportare più la tua scheda.

fammi sapere...

----------------------------------------------

ah.....

benvenuto nel girone dei dannATI (non so da chi del forum ho copiato la battuta)!

ringrazia anche tu Ati per il disservizio  :Wink: 

----------

## Dottout

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non riesco a usare beryl con i driver open 

 

coi driver open devi usare aiglx al posto di xgl. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX guarda qua

----------

## lopio

 *Dottout wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Non riesco a usare beryl con i driver open  
> 
> coi driver open devi usare aiglx al posto di xgl. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX guarda qua

 

ciao anche io ho intrapreso la strada AIGLX + beryl con driver open e funziona.

Un po' meno con AIGLX + compiz-fusion ma la ragione e' instabilita' di quest'ultimo non dei driver

----------

## Dottout

io a dire il vero passando da beryl a compiz-fusion ho notato un deciso miglioramento prestazionale..prova magari a usare la git version

----------

## CICaesar

Allora, scusa il ritardo nelle risposte ma è 1 periodo incasinato... dicevamo:

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> premetto che se X non parte non saprei cosa dirti se dici che non ci sono errori...
> 
> che io sappia però i driver CLOSED (quelli che stai usando tu) non supportano più le schede vecchie (tipo la tua).
> 
> conosco gente che ha la 9600 (quindi penso più recente della tua) e può usare solo i driver open...

 

confermo che la scheda è supportata addirittura dagli ultimissimi 8.38.6, da sito ati: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.38.6.html

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> detto tra noi.. i driver open sono migliori, perchè sono più veloci.

 

? ma guarda, credo proprio di no... da quel che sento in giro eh...

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma come è possibile che tu stia usando beryl??????
> 
> scusa qui c'è un problema... ti vorrei chiedere una cosa...
> ...

 

Allora, per provare l'installazione dei nuovi driver ho ovviamente evitato di usare beryl e xgl. Quello è un problema successivo, x ora mi basta che mi parta X normale. 

Per specificare cmq, a quanto ne so, x utilizzare beryl con i driver closed è necessario avviare xgl, che lavora sopra X e fornisce (anche se in modo "emulato") le funzionalità grafiche che ai driver mancano x far andare applicazioni ke usano un composite manager. Io ho usato beryl x parecchio, ora conto di passare a compiz-fusion, ma ovviamente è un problema secondario

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi, ovviamente beryl è lento.. beh, senza offesa, non hai chissà che scheda video e beryl ciuccia un po'. però, per esempio, con le schede intel (chiamarle schede grafiche sarebbe troppo) beryl va bene.

 

Nessuna offesa (e cmq nn è ke beryl mi scattasse eh), ma direi cmq ke il problema nn è ke beryl sia pesante, quanto ke i driver facciano cacare... io su win gioco a doom3 senza 1 scatto, dubito quindi ke la skeda nn sia in grado di mostrare il fuokerello quando si kiudono le finestre...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Piuttosto, la colpa è ke stiamo nel girone dei dannAti, come dici giustamente te    :Sad:   Veramente si dovrebbero vergognare, xaltro anke dopo l'acquisizione da parte di amd nn è cambiato niente... mah

Credo che appena avrò 1 pò di tempo proverò col kernel 2.6.21 a vedere  se si sblocca qlcs, nel caso invierò 1 post così che possa essere utile a qlc1 altro nelle mie stesse condizioni (non so xké ma dubito ke sia l'unico ad avere problemi con fglrx...)

Cmq va detto ke 1 cosa mi fa troppo strano: ho scaricato la ubuntu live 7.10 alpha 2 (o 3? boh) e là funziona tutto con il kernel 2.6.22, addirittura c'è compiz-fusion... com è possibile ke qua nn fnz??? mmmmmah

----------

